# (Windells) Rome Reverb Rocker vs Yes Jackpot vs Burton Nug



## Infidelishious (May 21, 2012)

Dear Snowboarding Fourm,

Im a fairly advanced Freerider, and can staright air/180/grab on 30ft kickers. To increase my freestyle skills i signed up for windells at Mt.Hood this summer. I really want to increase my jibing and rotation skills, and maybe a little pipe.
This season I went back and forth between a 155 Carbon Credit and a 161.5 Riders Choice. Im only 145lb and 5'10" so both of these really didnt let me get a good handle on jibbing.
Im just looking for something that will let me progress quickly throughout the park, but will also be good for the Urban jumps me and my friends set up, and hopefully urban jibs.

Rome Reverb Rocker:
Sounds like the best buttering of all of the boards, but I dont know how it will handle kickers.

Yes Jackpot:
TheGoodRide loves this one, but something about it makes me feel it might not jib as good as the others.

Burton Nug:
Everyone who has ridden it says its a blast, and im really rooting for it. Im just worried about the edge hold and kicker stability.

Any thoughts or other recommendations? I need to pick one soon :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're spending that much look at the Signal Park Flat for 2013 or get this years on sale, and if you're into waiting look at the Echelon Franken or Rounds. Both solid boards that even full price are nice on the wallet. Especially if you're urbaning with it.

Franken review is coming soon I believe. Rounds http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2013-echelon-rounds-used-and-reviewed/

As for Park Flat. There are a couple guys here that have it so if you ask they'll speak up I'm sure. I own one too though and till I got my customish OG Flat it was my go to park board.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Signal park flat kills it. Massive pop, great edge hold, still buttery, and takes a beating. Yes boards explode for no reason, same with Rome, and the nug is a novelty.


----------



## Infidelishious (May 21, 2012)

*Sweet...*

Damn, the echelons look sick, but are a little out of my price range (Max-ish of 280$, might be able to push further for the perfect board).

I really like the idea of the slight TBT-ish tech, seems like it would really rock the park.

So how does the Signal Flat preform in the pipe? Longevity?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Longevity is great. Its a softer park stick so for serious pipe it won't cut it. But then again if you really want to ride pipe, you'll want a board for that and jumps, and something else for jibs. Pipe boards are stiff both tip to tip and torsionally. Which is the opposite of what you want in a jib deck.

I don't know what Echelon is calling their base structure, but its basically BS tech as was on Omatics since I believe Jason was their designer too. It's baller and works great.

If you're only serious about pipe to the extent that you just want to be able to ride the walls, maybe 2 feet out of an 18ftr at the most, then any decent park deck will do.

You might look into the Rocker Light if you want a bit more performance. Though you add the bit of looseness of rocker, the Rocker Light is a stiffer board and if you like the feel of rocker a more capable board (personally I just prefer the faster tip response of flat, othewise I would be on a Rocker Light). I rode the Light in Keysone's semi janky spring pipe and it did fine there. Its super fun to jib and on like run 1 BA was taking it through Park Lane jumps. So it'll be stable enough for anything you'll be doing for sure. Still completely jibbable though. Really good sweet spot that's easy to get into. For '12 sales this is one of your best bets.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Infidelishious

Pretty sick that you're heading out to camp this summer! If you're dead set on grabbing a board before you go out there, a Reverb would be better as an all-around deck and in the pipe, but the Reverb Rocker can definitely still hang on bigger booters as well.

However, you also have the option to take a look at all the demo boards out there. We'll have a good fleet with a bunch of different sizes and models of next year's gear for everyone to ride. That way you can try the boards on the hill and see how you like them before you commit. 

If budget is a big factor, take a look at a Garage Rocker or an Artifact. 

Any other questions hit us up.

Shred on

Rome SDS


----------



## Infidelishious (May 21, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Windells sadly requires that in this session campers bring boards, they are saying there are not enough demo boards.

I love Rome ever since i tried my brothers Crail!

I guess you guys are right that I don't need to much pipe performance, just jump and jib.
(I got a NS Heritage 2012 at the end of last season, and if I progress far enough 
that will kill the pipe and big jumps later in the season)

Anyone have an opinion on the Arbor Draft(for the brass edges on rails)?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Infidelishious said:


> Windells sadly requires that in this session campers bring boards, they are saying there are not enough demo boards.
> 
> I love Rome ever since i tried my brothers Crail!
> 
> ...


BA says they stiffened it up a hair for 2013, but before that its pretty useless on anything except concrete and metal.


----------



## Infidelishious (May 21, 2012)

So Nivek,

Whats the difference between the Park Flat and Signal Rocker Light?
(Besides the Camber)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Everything. Different tip shape, different sidecut, different core profile, different glass. The only things that are the same are the sintered base, sidewall material (though the rocker light is vert walls), edges, core material and that they're both handmade in Huntington beach by someone special.

The Rocker Light is stiffer and maintains its super jibability with the rocker, the Park Flat is softer but the tip doesn't lag when you snap it.




**by lag I mean nothing more than standard rocker pop delay. Skate pop is the term I guess.


----------



## Infidelishious (May 21, 2012)

Last Questions haha,
Whats the bevel on the flat, any difference for 2013, and are you in any ETTs?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Infidelishious said:


> Last Questions haha,
> Whats the bevel on the flat, any difference for 2013, and are you in any ETTs?


Bevel? What you think we can do that shit? Actually we can, but we don't have that machine, or we do and its not plugged in/used. So 90*. Get yo file out. 2013 is no change for the whole line except we add the Flat OG and Epic/Epic Split.

I "hand shape" the Xylophone and cut it out. Also the zombie throat slash in the Halloween edition.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Out of curiousity I investigated the beveling. Due to the way we finish since its actually fully by hand, you get anywhere from a 1*-3* bevel on most boards. The stiffer it is torsionally the closer to 90* it is. Which works out well actually.


----------



## GeoFX (Oct 25, 2007)

Nivek said:


> Bevel? What you think we can do that shit? Actually we can, but we don't have that machine, or we do and its not plugged in/used. So 90*. Get yo file out. 2013 is no change for the whole line except we add the Flat OG and Epic/Epic Split.
> 
> I "hand shape" the Xylophone and cut it out. Also the zombie throat slash in the Halloween edition.


Hey Nivek, how does the Flat OG compare with the regular cambered OG with respect to flex? I'm assuming that the OG boards will still be directional twins, right? Also, have you had a chance to compare the Flat OG to the K2 Flatline directional boards like the Lifelike or the Slayblade? 

I currently ride a 153 Slayblade which has been great and am interested in possibly a 155 Flat OG next season. I find the flat-cambered boards the most stable and best handling of any of the alt camber shapes out there currently.


----------

